# last bird for 2009



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

sent this turkey to it's owner in wyoming this past week


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

looks great, thats a nice mount job!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks took ap the whole wall


----------

